# primer/powder



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

looking into reloading 9mm para. use small pistol primer? And which powder works good with this round? Have a Beratta 92fs and a FNS-9. Thinking either 115 fmj or a Hornady jhp bullet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to your local gun store.
Buy a reloading manual. Any reloading manual will do, although Hornady's will list the exact bullet you wish to use.
Look in the reloading manual for a 9mm load using that bullet.
Buy the listed powder and the listed primers. Buy the bullets. Get some well-cleaned empty cases.
Get a press.
Now, reload those cases. Follow the listed "recipe" _exactly_.

_The most important step is "Buy a reloading manual."_


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 on the reloading manual! DO NOT try it with out that 1st step!!!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you actually find powder, let us know where!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is so many good powders out there for 9mm reloads. There is also 3 or 4 good primers SSP. You probably won't find Federal Primers anymwhere anymore and the ones you do find are way more expensive then a year ago. Get a good name brand though. IE Wnchester, CCI, or Federal. Powders are a personal preferance thing. I have ried and documented my results with 5 types of powder over the years and I like 2 brands best. Why, I like clean powder and I like consistant measure drops. My 2 favorite brands drop very consistantly and one of them is the cleanest powder around. Availablity is also a factor. The 2 powders I use (this is not a garantee of results for anyone else or an endoresment of these brands, it is just my opinion) Vit N320 and W231. W231 is a very consistant measuring powder and Vit N320 is all around great stuff to use both in the loading and shooting process.

Get a manual see what you can buy locally and make some bullets. If you like them, Taaa Daaaa. This is a fun thing. Do you own a reloader? Reloading has never saved me money...it has only allowed me to shoot more bullets for the same money. There are also a lot of sites you can go to that will help you with your questions to help you narrow the scope of your search. Not every site will just tell you to get the book. Get the book is good advice, but if just want to know what others use so you can narrow it down there is other boards that will be glad to help you out with that advice. 

Once you buy the manual you will see most of them offer many recipes for many brands of powder. Good luck and follow the recipes don't deviate.

CG


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

A good manual will do more than just show a bunch of recipes. I started reloading in the early 70's. One of the most satisfying activities was studying and learning from a good manual. I'm reluctant to discuss reloading with anyone that is only satisfied to know what I know.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have the latest Hornady, 11th edition I believe, Dillon RL550B and Dillon beam scale, Lee carbide dies. What recoil was saying about N320 and W231 is what I interested in, good personal feelings on what any why you choose a powder. Thank you all for your info, it really is appreciated.


----------

